# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  δοσολογία βαλσαμόχορτου-υπέρικου σε κάψουλες

## katerina-zaf

μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει την δοσολογία του βαλσαμόχορτου?
η συσκευασία πάνω γράφει έως τρεις κάψουλες την ημέρα αλλά δεν με καλύπτουν νομίζω είναί λίγο. Βέβαια έχω 14 ημέρες που τα παίρνω.

----------


## whoami

Καλησπέρα, 
δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο την γράφουν την δοσολογία, οπότε κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη καλύτερα ρώτα ένα γιατρό κι όχι ένα φόρουμ.

----------


## katerina-zaf

Πολύ σωστά τα λες, απλά ήθελα κάποιον με εμπειρία, που να το έχει πάρει, όπως και με τα άλλα φάρμακα γίνονται κάποιες συζητήσεις και ανταλλάσονται απόψεις και εμπειρίες εδώ μέσα, γι αυτό και ρώτησα. Και επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποιοι είχαν πάρει και τους είχε βοηθήσει ήθελα στατιστικά να δω εάν συμβαδίζει η αναγραφόμενη δοσολογία με τυχόν συμβουλές/παραινέσεις γιατρού ή φαρμακοποιού. Εμένα η φαρμακοποιός μου είπε έως και πέντε την ημέρα μπορώ να πάρω και να το ελαττώσω αργότερα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Δεν γνωριζω, παντως δν κανει να παιρνεις υπερικο/βαλσαμοχορτο ταυτοχρονα με αντικαταθλιπτικα ssris, διοτι ενδεχεται να παθεις συνδρομο σεροτονινης. Απλα να το εχεις υποψην σου.  :Smile:  Σε ενα φαρμακειο λογικα θα ξερουν ποια ειναι η σωστη δοσολογια.  :Smile:

----------


## vagpap

> Πολύ σωστά τα λες, απλά ήθελα κάποιον με εμπειρία, που να το έχει πάρει, όπως και με τα άλλα φάρμακα γίνονται κάποιες συζητήσεις και ανταλλάσονται απόψεις και εμπειρίες εδώ μέσα, γι αυτό και ρώτησα. Και επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποιοι είχαν πάρει και τους είχε βοηθήσει ήθελα στατιστικά να δω εάν συμβαδίζει η αναγραφόμενη δοσολογία με τυχόν συμβουλές/παραινέσεις γιατρού ή φαρμακοποιού. Εμένα η φαρμακοποιός μου είπε έως και πέντε την ημέρα μπορώ να πάρω και να το ελαττώσω αργότερα.


φιλη μου, εχω χρησιμοποιησει το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα σε δοσεις των 6 ημερησιως,για 2 μηνες,και το σταματησα γιατι 1)δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα και 2)θα καταλαβεις μονη σου ποσο σε παιρνει να παρεις διοτι εχει την παρενεργεια της φωτοευαισθησιας τη μερα εννοειται(πολυ ενοχλητικο)Παντως ειναι ενα σχετικα ανωδυνο σκευασμα ,μπορεις να παρεις και παραπανω ,αλλα οπως προειπε καποιος οχι μαζι με SSRIS και SSNRIS(καλου-κακου).Επισης και κατι αλλο. Aπο Τo βαλσαμοχορτο (hypericym perfpratum) ειναι αποτελεσματικος μονο ο ανθος του,και οι εταιριες αλεθουν ολο το φυτο.Οποτε πρεπει να βρεις την 'καλη' εταιρια που αλεθει μονο τον ανθο.Με λιγα λογια τρεχα-γυρευε. Φιλικα

----------


## wstyron

καλησπερα .δεν αναφερεις των ποσων mg ειναι η καψουλα . δε φτανει να ξερουμε ποσες παιρνεις .... 
εγω προσωπικα εχω παρει πολλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα .δυστυχως δεν βοηθησαν . δε θα σε συμβουλευα να ρωτησεις φαρμακοποιο ουτε καν γιατρο 
γιατι εδω στην ελλαδα στο τομεα αυτο ειμαστε 10ετιες πισω . εγω προσωπικα μετα απο πολυ ερευνα κατεληξα να ψωνιζω απο ηπα γιατι εκει ειναι η νο1 χωρα στα συμπληρωματα κ επιπλεον ψωνιζες μεχρι κ 5 6 φορες φτηνοτερα εδω ως συνηθως βαζουν χερι στις τσεπες μας .... . στις ηπα δινουν μεγαλητερη δοση. θα προτεινα να ριξεις μια ματια σε κανα αμερικανικο σαιτ .επισης δοκιμασε το sam e ειναι ποιο αποτελεσματικο νομιζω ....

----------


## betelgeuse

Λιγη προσοχη στις αντενδειξεις , το υπερικο εχει πολλες . Εγω επαιρνα ,αλλα τωρα δεν παιρνω γιατι παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα και δεν συνδυαζονται . 
Και οπως ανεφερε και η Λακρυ ποτε μαζι με αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------


## vagpap

> καλησπερα .δεν αναφερεις των ποσων mg ειναι η καψουλα . δε φτανει να ξερουμε ποσες παιρνεις .... 
> εγω προσωπικα εχω παρει πολλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα .δυστυχως δεν βοηθησαν . δε θα σε συμβουλευα να ρωτησεις φαρμακοποιο ουτε καν γιατρο 
> γιατι εδω στην ελλαδα στο τομεα αυτο ειμαστε 10ετιες πισω . εγω προσωπικα μετα απο πολυ ερευνα κατεληξα να ψωνιζω απο ηπα γιατι εκει ειναι η νο1 χωρα στα συμπληρωματα κ επιπλεον ψωνιζες μεχρι κ 5 6 φορες φτηνοτερα εδω ως συνηθως βαζουν χερι στις τσεπες μας .... . στις ηπα δινουν μεγαλητερη δοση. θα προτεινα να ριξεις μια ματια σε κανα αμερικανικο σαιτ .επισης δοκιμασε το sam e ειναι ποιο αποτελεσματικο νομιζω ....


Συμφωνω μαζι σου για το sam-e.

----------


## stefanos14587

τι ειναι το βαλσαμοχαρτο παλι;

----------


## katerina-zaf

το βαλσαμοχορτο είναι αυτό:


http://www.createyourself.gr/phychia...CE%B1%CE%BC%CF

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Δεν γνωριζω, παντως δν κανει να παιρνεις υπερικο/βαλσαμοχορτο ταυτοχρονα με αντικαταθλιπτικα ssris, διοτι ενδεχεται να παθεις συνδρομο σεροτονινης. Απλα να το εχεις υποψην σου.  Σε ενα φαρμακειο λογικα θα ξερουν ποια ειναι η σωστη δοσολογια.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το επισήμανες, το γνωρίζω. Δεν παίρνω κανένα χημικό τώρα.Έπαιρνα ζολοφτ και λαντοζ (πλήρη απογοήτευση και με τα δύο: Πολλά κιλά, "κρύα" σαν συναίσθημα, υπνηλίες, υποτάσεις, φοβερή κόπωση με το ζόρι έβγαινε η μέρα, χειρότερα από πριν ήμουν).

----------


## katerina-zaf

> φιλη μου, εχω χρησιμοποιησει το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα σε δοσεις των 6 ημερησιως,για 2 μηνες,και το σταματησα γιατι 1)δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα και 2)θα καταλαβεις μονη σου ποσο σε παιρνει να παρεις διοτι εχει την παρενεργεια της φωτοευαισθησιας τη μερα εννοειται(πολυ ενοχλητικο)Παντως ειναι ενα σχετικα ανωδυνο σκευασμα ,μπορεις να παρεις και παραπανω ,αλλα οπως προειπε καποιος οχι μαζι με SSRIS και SSNRIS(καλου-κακου).Επισης και κατι αλλο. Aπο Τo βαλσαμοχορτο (hypericym perfpratum) ειναι αποτελεσματικος μονο ο ανθος του,και οι εταιριες αλεθουν ολο το φυτο.Οποτε πρεπει να βρεις την 'καλη' εταιρια που αλεθει μονο τον ανθο.Με λιγα λογια τρεχα-γυρευε. Φιλικα


σε ευχαιστώ πολύ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. δεν παίρνω κανένα άλλο χημικό τώρα. Μέχρι τώρα δεν μου έχει κάνει φωτοευαισθησία. Η κάθε κάψουλα μου διαρκεί για 5 ώρες περίπου. Πρέπει να παίρνω 5 την ημέρα. Το κάθε κουτί έχει 90 μέσα και στοιχίζει 25 ευρώ περίπου και δυστυχώς δεν με βγάζει για ένα μήνα.

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Λιγη προσοχη στις αντενδειξεις , το υπερικο εχει πολλες . Εγω επαιρνα ,αλλα τωρα δεν παιρνω γιατι παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα και δεν συνδυαζονται . 
> Και οπως ανεφερε και η Λακρυ ποτε μαζι με αντικαταθλιπτικα


Σε ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Όταν έπαιρνες είχες βελτίωση? Πόσο καιρό τα έπαιρνες και τι δοσολογία?

----------


## katerina-zaf

> καλησπερα .δεν αναφερεις των ποσων mg ειναι η καψουλα . δε φτανει να ξερουμε ποσες παιρνεις .... 
> εγω προσωπικα εχω παρει πολλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα .δυστυχως δεν βοηθησαν . δε θα σε συμβουλευα να ρωτησεις φαρμακοποιο ουτε καν γιατρο 
> γιατι εδω στην ελλαδα στο τομεα αυτο ειμαστε 10ετιες πισω . εγω προσωπικα μετα απο πολυ ερευνα κατεληξα να ψωνιζω απο ηπα γιατι εκει ειναι η νο1 χωρα στα συμπληρωματα κ επιπλεον ψωνιζες μεχρι κ 5 6 φορες φτηνοτερα εδω ως συνηθως βαζουν χερι στις τσεπες μας .... . στις ηπα δινουν μεγαλητερη δοση. θα προτεινα να ριξεις μια ματια σε κανα αμερικανικο σαιτ .επισης δοκιμασε το sam e ειναι ποιο αποτελεσματικο νομιζω ....


σε ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Παίρνω των 330 mg (με 0,3% υπερικίνη). Πόσο συμφωνώ μαζί σου για την Ελλάδα!!!!!
Δυστυχώς κάνει 25 ευρώ το κουτί και δεν με φτάνει για ένα μήνα. ΄Δεν γνωρίζω αγγλικά κια δύσκολα θα χρησιμοποιήσωτέτοιο σάιτ. 
Δεν ήταν αποτελεσματικό σε σένα ε? Τι δοσολογία έπαιρνες και για πόσο καιρό? Τι δοσολογάι δίνουν στις ΗΠΑ? Το sam-e τι είναι? Ελπίζω να είναι πιο οικονομικό.

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου για το sam-e.


Άχ, για πέστε μου για το SAM-e. Πρώτη φορά το ακούω! Ελπίζω να είναι πιο οικονομικό. Τι δοσολογία παίρνουμε? Σε βοήθησε εσένα?

----------


## petougakos

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το επισήμανες, το γνωρίζω. Δεν παίρνω κανένα χημικό τώρα.Έπαιρνα ζολοφτ και λαντοζ (πλήρη απογοήτευση και με τα δύο: Πολλά κιλά, "κρύα" σαν συναίσθημα, υπνηλίες, υποτάσεις, φοβερή κόπωση με το ζόρι έβγαινε η μέρα, χειρότερα από πριν ήμουν).


καπως ετσι ειμαι κ εγω περνοντας abilify και effexor..θελω να κοιμαμε απο κιλα σταθερος αλλα οταν τα ξεκινησα πηρα 16κιλα ,δεν εχω ορεξη κ για πολλα κ πρεπει να εχω κ υποταση..ξερεις κατι γιαυτα;ρωτησα κ εγω για το sam-e σε προσωπικο μνμ στον wstyron

----------


## wstyron

πολυ ακριβα το παιρνεις το βαλσαμοχορτο .απο ηπα μπορεις να το βρεις ακομη κ μισοτιμης . μπορω να σε βοηθησω να παραγγειλεις απο αμερικη . εγω δε το δοκιμασα αν κ ηθελα . το σαμ ε ειναι φυσικο συμπληρωμα παραγωγο μιας πρωτεινης . καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι το νο 1 σκευασμα για την καταθλιψη..... δυστυχως αναλογα με την δοση ειναι ακριβο κ για αυτο εγω δεν το πηρα . υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα σκευασματα που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις πχ τα ω3 τα οποια δεν ειναι ακριβα κ ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικα .ισως να ειναι κ το ιδιο αποτελεσματικα με το σαμ ε .... ποιος ξερει ..... 
η καταθλιψη κ ολα τα ψυχ προβληματα μπορουν να θεραπευτουν στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις αρκει να γινει σωστη κ εγκαιρη θεραπεια .

----------


## petougakos

> πολυ ακριβα το παιρνεις το βαλσαμοχορτο .απο ηπα μπορεις να το βρεις ακομη κ μισοτιμης . μπορω να σε βοηθησω να παραγγειλεις απο αμερικη . εγω δε το δοκιμασα αν κ ηθελα . το σαμ ε ειναι φυσικο συμπληρωμα παραγωγο μιας πρωτεινης . καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι το νο 1 σκευασμα για την καταθλιψη..... δυστυχως αναλογα με την δοση ειναι ακριβο κ για αυτο εγω δεν το πηρα . υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα σκευασματα που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις πχ τα ω3 τα οποια δεν ειναι ακριβα κ ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικα .ισως να ειναι κ το ιδιο αποτελεσματικα με το σαμ ε .... ποιος ξερει ..... 
> η καταθλιψη κ ολα τα ψυχ προβληματα μπορουν να θεραπευτουν στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις αρκει να γινει σωστη κ εγκαιρη θεραπεια .


εγω παιρνω μουρουναιλεο της seven seas αλλα μ εγινε κ αυξηση του effexor γιατι δεν ημουν κ πολυ καλα κ μπορω να πω πως ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,δεν εχω το ψυχοπλακωμα π ειχα στο στηθος αλλα δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο μουρουναιλεο η στην αυξηση του effexor..ποσο εχει το σαμ-ε;;

----------


## wstyron

η συσκευασια κανει 30 ευρω (αμερικη ) . μπορει να κρατησει 1 μηνα εκτος αν χρειαστει να παρεις ποιο υψηλη δοση ....

----------


## katerina-zaf

Διάβασα για την νιασίνη (βιταμίνη Β3) κα πήρα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω πόσο στοιχίζει μια αιματολογική εξέταση για βιταμινη β3 και μου είπε 75 ευρώ!!! Αν πάω σε κάποιο γιατρό θα μου την γράψει άραγε? Π.χ. αν πάω στην ψυχίατρο που μου είχε δώσει τα ζολοφτ και λαντος, θα το δεχτεί? Ή πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιο παθολόγο?
Εχθές πήρα ένα σκευάσμα συμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β. στοίχισε 8 ευρώ και έχει 30 κάψουλες μέσα, η περιεκτικότητα σε βιταμίνη Β3 είναι 50 mg. Εχθές πήρα τρία χαπάκια(συνολικά 150 mg βιταμίνης β3) και μου έκανε πολύ καλό!!!! 
Έχει κανείς ανάλογη εμπειρία/γνώση?

----------


## katerina-zaf

Να σημειώσω πως το βαλσαμόχορτο με βοήθησε παρα πολύ Αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες από το σαββατο συγκεκριμένα, άρχισα δίαιτα γιατί έχω πάρει πολλά κιλά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Με τη δίαιτα και τρώγοντας ελαφριά διαπίστωσα πως δεν με ""πιάνει" το βαλσαμόχορτο!!!!

----------


## wstyron

75 ευρω για μια εξεταση ??? ειναι κλεψια ! μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ καποιους αλλους μικροβιολογους . κ φυσικα μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον γιατρο σου αλλα συνηθως δεν γραφουν γιατι δε γνωριζουν την σημασια των βιταμινων . αν δεν βγαινεις τακτικα εξω απ το σπιτι σου (οπως κανουν πολλοι καταθλιπτικοι )καλο θα ηταν να κανεις εξεταση κ για βιταμινη d γιατι θα ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα .δε νομιζω να φταιει η διαιτα που δε σε πιανει το βαλσαμοχορτο .

----------


## katerina-zaf

> 75 ευρω για μια εξεταση ??? ειναι κλεψια ! μπορεις να ρωτησεις κ καποιους αλλους μικροβιολογους . κ φυσικα μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον γιατρο σου αλλα συνηθως δεν γραφουν γιατι δε γνωριζουν την σημασια των βιταμινων . αν δεν βγαινεις τακτικα εξω απ το σπιτι σου (οπως κανουν πολλοι καταθλιπτικοι )καλο θα ηταν να κανεις εξεταση κ για βιταμινη d γιατι θα ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα .δε νομιζω να φταιει η διαιτα που δε σε πιανει το βαλσαμοχορτο .


Εννοείς ότι δεν με «πιάνουν» γενικά είναι 45 μέρες που τα παίρνω περίπου. Πήγαινα πολύ καλά αλλά όταν έκοψατα πολλά πολλά ψωμιά και τέτοια είμαι πάλι χειρότερα. Ειδικά χθες ήμουν χάλια..σκέψεις σκέψεις συνέχεια. Σήμερα καλύτερα. Με σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β και βαλσαμόχορτο (έως τώρα βέβαια) δεν ξέρω αργότερα. 
Βγαίνω έξω μόνο για να έρχομαι στη δουλειά και έχω ξεκινήσει και πάω γυμναστήριο. Είμια και μανούλα (6 χρονών η κόρη μου) και το σπίτι έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες σε νοικοκυριό. Άστα να πάνε. Ζόρι πολύ άγχος η καθημερινότητα. Ευτυχώς έχουμε τριημεράκι!

----------


## katerina-zaf

Επειδή θέλω να πάρω και ω3 λιπαρά, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάτι οικονομικό? Γιατί βαλσαμόχορτι και σύμπεγμα Β πάει καμμιά 50 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα σαλμον οιλ είνια καλά ή είνια λίγο σε περιεκτικότητα? Και τι ποσότητα θα με συμβουλέυατε να παίρνω? (Το sam-e απότι κατάλαβα είνια ακριβό ή πάνω κάτω ίδια τιμή με τα ω3?)

----------


## katerina-zaf

> εγω παιρνω μουρουναιλεο της seven seas αλλα μ εγινε κ αυξηση του effexor γιατι δεν ημουν κ πολυ καλα κ μπορω να πω πως ειμαι καπως καλυτερα,δεν εχω το ψυχοπλακωμα π ειχα στο στηθος αλλα δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται στο μουρουναιλεο η στην αυξηση του effexor..ποσο εχει το σαμ-ε;;


To μουρουνέλαιο έχει ω3? Πόσο στοιχίζει?

----------


## wstyron

απο αμερικη ω3 παιρνεις με 17 20 ευρω κ πανε μεχρι κ 2 μηνες κ φυσικα ειναι φθηνοτερα του σαμ ε 
το σαλμον οντως εχει λιγα ω3 .
λυπαμαι που περνας δυσκολα κ εχεις απο πανω κ τις υποχρεωσεις ..... 
απ οτι καταλαβαινω η καταθλιψη σου ειναι μετρια (μαλλον γιατι δε γνωριζω λεπτομερειες )οποτε αξιζει να δοκιμασεις συμπληρωματα 
μπορεις να νικησεις την καταθλιψη .

----------


## katerina-zaf

> απο αμερικη ω3 παιρνεις με 17 20 ευρω κ πανε μεχρι κ 2 μηνες κ φυσικα ειναι φθηνοτερα του σαμ ε 
> το σαλμον οντως εχει λιγα ω3 .
> λυπαμαι που περνας δυσκολα κ εχεις απο πανω κ τις υποχρεωσεις ..... 
> απ οτι καταλαβαινω η καταθλιψη σου ειναι μετρια (μαλλον γιατι δε γνωριζω λεπτομερειες )οποτε αξιζει να δοκιμασεις συμπληρωματα 
> μπορεις να νικησεις την καταθλιψη .


πολύ αισιοδοξο αυτό που μου γράφεις...μακάρι να μπορούσα να την νικήσω...μου τρώει πολύ ενέργεια... αποροφούμε με τις σκέψφεις στο παρελθόν σε συμπεριφορές και έχω νεύρα στο παρόν, δεν ζω το παρόν, με το ζόρι μερικές φορές πάω στη δουλειά και βγαίνει η καθημερινότητα. Άλλες φορές πάλι είνια καλύτερα. Βέβαια τα φάρμακα τα έκοψα τέλη Ιανουάρίου, μάλλον είναι νωρίς ακόμη ε? Αχ και τι δεν θα δινα ναήμουν καλά, δεν πάω στην ψυχίατρο γιατί μόνο χάπια θα μου δώσει αυτά είναι τα εργαλεία της... δεν θέλω φάρμακα με τίποτα, έπαιρνα και ήμουν χάλια.. αλλά δεν πονούσα εσωτερικά τουλάχιστον. Αχ τι να πω, θα προσπαθήσω με νύχια και με δόντια με τα συμπληρώματα θα πάρω και ω3 και τα πάντα..θα το παλέψω πολύ με αυτά κια με γυμναστική..όσο μπορώ....

----------


## wstyron

ακουγεται αισιοδοξο αλλα απλα ειναι η πραγματικοτητα. αν κ δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για το αποτελεσμα εχεις πολλες ελπιδες . εγω παλι δεν μπορω να εργαστω καθολου . τα πρωτια χρονια της καταθλιψης ημουν καλητερα κ λιγακι δουλευα . τωρα ομως εχω πιασει πατο . 2 μηνες περασαν απο τοτε που σταματησες τα φαρμακα ειναι λιγακι νωρις .

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το επισήμανες, το γνωρίζω. Δεν παίρνω κανένα χημικό τώρα.Έπαιρνα ζολοφτ και λαντοζ (πλήρη απογοήτευση και με τα δύο: Πολλά κιλά, "κρύα" σαν συναίσθημα, υπνηλίες, υποτάσεις, φοβερή κόπωση με το ζόρι έβγαινε η μέρα, χειρότερα από πριν ήμουν).


Περιεργο διοτι αυτα τα δυο φαρμακα αδυνατιζουν! Φυσικα στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα γτ ειναι κ διαφορετικος οργανισμος! Καλη αρχη με το υπερικο κ ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει!!  :Smile:

----------


## katerina-zaf

> ακουγεται αισιοδοξο αλλα απλα ειναι η πραγματικοτητα. αν κ δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι για το αποτελεσμα εχεις πολλες ελπιδες . εγω παλι δεν μπορω να εργαστω καθολου . τα πρωτια χρονια της καταθλιψης ημουν καλητερα κ λιγακι δουλευα . τωρα ομως εχω πιασει πατο . 2 μηνες περασαν απο τοτε που σταματησες τα φαρμακα ειναι λιγακι νωρις .


Με βοηθάς ΄πολύ με αυτά που μου λες Να 'σαι καλά. Εύχομαι και για σένα το καλύτερο.
Είχες πολύ δίκιο που μου είπες τις προάλλες ότι δεν φταίει η δίαιτα που δεν με έπιαναν. Αδιαθέτησα μία βδομάδα μετά και μάλλον αυτό έφταιγε. Τώρα είμαι πάλι όπως πριν δηλαδή πρέπει να παίρνω κάθε 5 ώρες περίπου. Το άσχημο είναι ότι ξυπνάω κατά τις τρεις το βραδυ. Παίρνω ένα και μετά ξανακοιμάμαι. Μήπως υπάρχει καμμιά λύση για αυτό? Παίρνω βαλσαμόχορτο από την επόμενη μέρα που έκοψα τα ζολοφτ. Ακριβώς 50 μέρες με την σημερινή. Μακάρι όσο περνάει ο καιρός να καλυτερευω! Φοβάμαι πολύ μήπως χειροτερέψω, έχουμε και την κορούλα μου, για κείνη πιο πολύ να έχει την μανούλα της 100% μου μιλάει και είμια στις σκέψεις μου χαμένη μερικές φορές. ΌΤαν είμαι χαρούμενη έινια κι εκείνη. Για αυτήν πήρα τα χάπια (ζολοφτ και λαντοσ) γιατί είχα καταπέσει πολύ, δεν είχα όρεξη καθόλου για τίποτα, ούτε για βόλτες, ούτε για δουλειές. Δυστυχώς δεν με βοήθηαν καθόλου μα καθόλου.Ειδικά με τα λαντος φοβήθηκαν κιόλας γιατί φοβόμουν το μπαλκόνι!σαν κάτι να με τραβούσε να βουτήξω! παναγία μου! Τώρα χωρίς αυτά είμαι χωμένη στις σκέψεις και στα νεύρα για παρελθοντικές συμπεριφορές συγγενών, σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα και πάνε 10 χρόνια.

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Περιεργο διοτι αυτα τα δυο φαρμακα αδυνατιζουν! Φυσικα στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικα γτ ειναι κ διαφορετικος οργανισμος! Καλη αρχη με το υπερικο κ ευχομαι να σε βοηθησει!!


Έπαιρνα ζολοφτ αρχικά και πείναγα σα λύκος. ηθελα όλη την ώρα αν τρώω. Το είπα στην αρχή στην ψυχίατρο μου είχε πει πως φταίει που ηρέμησα αλλά μετά τα έκοψασ και ξαναπήγα κα μου έδωσα τα λαντος για αυτό το λόγο, αλλά δυστυχώς σε μένα μου ελάττωσαν πολύ τον μεταβολισμό και έτρωγα ελάχιστα και έπαιρνα συνέχεια κιλά Ασε που ήμουν κρύα, χωρίς αισθήματα, παγωμένη δεν μου άρεσε τίποτα ήθελα όλη την ώρα να ξαπλώνω. Μόνο που δεν πόναγα εσωτερικά.Αχ παναγία μου και τι δεν θα δινα να μην έχω σκέψεις σκέψεις συνέχεια και να μην πονάω! 
Σου έυχομαι και για σένα τα καλύτερα!

----------


## wstyron

γεια σου . δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι που θα σε βοηθουσε με τον υπνο  :Frown: 
επειδη εχεις πολυ καιρο καταθλιψη 50 μερες ειναι λιγες ..... κ γω εχω παρει ζολοφτ κ λαντοζ κ δεν ειδα βελτιωση. εγω δεν εχω πολλες σκεψεις . εχω μια μονιμη θλιψη

----------


## katerina-zaf

52 μέρες με την σημερινή και είμια πολύ πολύ καλύτερα! Και την νύχτα ξυπνάω βέβαια αλλά όχι με έντονες σκέψεις η ενόχληση είνια πολυ πολυ λιγότερη αλλά ξυπνάω πέρνω την κάψουλα και ξανακοιμάμαι. Παρατήρησα ότι τώρα δεν το νιώθω σαν "παυσίπονο" που περνάει η δράση του στις 4-5 ώρες, όπως όταν το πρωτοξεκίνησα! Πολύ ενθαρρυντικό αυτό αν και φοβάμαι αρκετά για τις μέρες πριν την περίοδο και γενικότερα πως θα πάω. Αχ Παναγία μου μακάρι να συνεχίσω όπως τώρα! ΔΕΝ ΤΟ Πιστευω ότι είμια καλύτερα χωρίς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μόνο με βαλσαμόχορτο και βιταμίνες Β κια γυμναστική!!!!Λέτε να φτάσω κια να θεραπευτώ? 

Φίλε μου Wstyron πόσο με βοηθάς δε λέγεται. Κι αυτό που μου λες ότι είναι λίγες οι 50 μέρες με γεμίζει υπομονή και επιμονή. Ας γίνουν και 1050 οι μέρες αρκεί να βλέπω βελτίωση σιγά σιγά!
Εσύ αν επιτρέπεται γιατί δεν γίνεται κάτι?Δεν σε βοηθούν τα φυτικά? Καλό που δεν έχεις σκέψεις (είναι σκέτο μαρτύριο!) αλλά και η θλίψη που έχεις επίσης, εσωτερικός πόνος!. Αφού όπως λες δεν δουλευεις...Τουλάχιστον βγαίνεις λίγο έξω?Πας γυμναστήριο?Σε ψυχολόγο?

----------


## vagpap

Παιδια,συγγνωμη που εισβαλλω στην κουβεντα σας,αλλα να πω κατι στην Κατερινα.Φιλη μου,επειδη εχω περασει σοβαρη καταθλιψη,οταν αρχισε να 'περναει' και εγω μετραγα τις μερες(δεν το πιστευα οτι ΄΄συνερχομαι').Δεν γινεται να συνελθεις εν μια νυκτι.Θα εχεις σκαμπανεβασματα,μην σε ανησυχουν.Εισαι στο σωστο δρομο πιστευω.Οσο για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα,ουδεποτε με βοηθησαν,και ταχω δοκιμασει ολα(καμμια 12αρια)αφου 8 χρονια καταθλιψη περασα.Το μονο που επαιρνα στο τελος(το επαιρνε και ο ψυχιατρος μου ,αφου και αυτος παραδεχονταν οτι εχει την καταθλιψουλα του!)και ακομα τα παιρνω,ειναι τα ωμεγα'3.Ουδεποτε εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια.Πρεπει να αναφερω,Κατερινα μου,(μιας και αναφερες την Παναγια)οτι ημουνα και ειμαι ενα βαθια θρησκευομενο ατομο,πιστευω σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη,(οχι,δεν πηγαινω εκκλησια)και αυτη η πιστη 'κινητοποιει' δυναμεις που εχουμε σε λανθανουσα κατασταση.Δεν υπαρχουν 'συνταγες' για την καταθλιψη.Ο καθενας την ξεπερναει με τον τροπο του.Παντως και οι Β βιτ. βοηθουν(τις παιρνω κιεγω)διοτι υποστηριζουν το νευρικο συστημα)και η γυμναστικη,και πολυ μαλιστα,την οποια ειχα ειχα εγκαταλειψει τα τελευταια χρονια(κακως)διοτι γυμναζομαι τακτικα απο το 1987(ειμαι 50 τωρα).Φιλικα.

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Παιδια,συγγνωμη που εισβαλλω στην κουβεντα σας,αλλα να πω κατι στην Κατερινα.Φιλη μου,επειδη εχω περασει σοβαρη καταθλιψη,οταν αρχισε να 'περναει' και εγω μετραγα τις μερες(δεν το πιστευα οτι ΄΄συνερχομαι').Δεν γινεται να συνελθεις εν μια νυκτι.Θα εχεις σκαμπανεβασματα,μην σε ανησυχουν.Εισαι στο σωστο δρομο πιστευω.Οσο για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα,ουδεποτε με βοηθησαν,και ταχω δοκιμασει ολα(καμμια 12αρια)αφου 8 χρονια καταθλιψη περασα.Το μονο που επαιρνα στο τελος(το επαιρνε και ο ψυχιατρος μου ,αφου και αυτος παραδεχονταν οτι εχει την καταθλιψουλα του!)και ακομα τα παιρνω,ειναι τα ωμεγα'3.Ουδεποτε εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια.Πρεπει να αναφερω,Κατερινα μου,(μιας και αναφερες την Παναγια)οτι ημουνα και ειμαι ενα βαθια θρησκευομενο ατομο,πιστευω σε μια ανωτερη δυναμη,(οχι,δεν πηγαινω εκκλησια)και αυτη η πιστη 'κινητοποιει' δυναμεις που εχουμε σε λανθανουσα κατασταση.Δεν υπαρχουν 'συνταγες' για την καταθλιψη.Ο καθενας την ξεπερναει με τον τροπο του.Παντως και οι Β βιτ. βοηθουν(τις παιρνω κιεγω)διοτι υποστηριζουν το νευρικο συστημα)και η γυμναστικη,και πολυ μαλιστα,την οποια ειχα ειχα εγκαταλειψει τα τελευταια χρονια(κακως)διοτι γυμναζομαι τακτικα απο το 1987(ειμαι 50 τωρα).Φιλικα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την τόσο «ευχάριστη» και αισιόδοξη»εισβολή! Φοβάμαι πολύ αλλά έχω θέληση και πίστη. 
Αλλά με ρίχνει όμως αν δεν έχω αποτέλεσμα. Με αποδυναμώνει. Μου φαινόταν μάταιο.
Γυμνάζομαι από τον Ιούνιο πέρσι που είχα προσπαθήσει να τα κόψω τότε αλλά δεν είχα ανακαλύψει τις κάψουλες βαλσαμόχορτου έπινα μόνο σε στυλ «τσάι», ε πόσα τσάγια να πιεις πια? Με τις κάψουλες βλέπω αποτέλεσμα, δεν το πιστεύω ειλικρινά… Να απεξαρτοποιηθώ από τα χάπια?να μην εχω τις σκεψεις και τις εμμονες στο παρελθον?απίστευτο…σαν θαύμα μου ακούγεται..ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος και για κάποιο λόγο τα περνάμε όλα…πόσες προσευχές έχω κάνει μες της άγρια νύχτα στη βεράντα που καθόμουν όταν ξύπναγα ..αμέτρητες …να σταματήσει αυτό το μαρτύριο..και την άλλη μέρα να πρέπει να είμια στη δουλειά στο πόστο μου αλλιώς πως θα βγει το στεγαστικό, το σουπερ μαρκετ..οι λογαριασμοι..δουλευει ο αντρας μου δεν λεω αλλα φυσικα δεν αρκει…και το παιδι τι φταιει? Τέλος παντων ας μην τα θυμαμαι..ευχομαι η Παναγία Μητέρα μας ως Μάνα όλων να μας προσέχει και να μας βοηθάει και σε σένα που με την πείρα σου και τα γλυκά σου λόγια μου δίνεις δύναμη σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο.

Υ.Γ. Κάπου ανέφερες ότι πρέπει να είμαστε απασχολημένοι με διάφορα....πόσο δίκιο έχεις...με βοηθάει πολύ...

----------


## vagpap

Κατερινα,ολα αυτα που λες, ειναι σαν να ακουω τον εαυτο μου(επι καταθλιψης)Μου δινεις το θαρρος να σου πω οτι η πιστη σου ειναι αυτη που θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ(θεωρω οτι εμενα τελικα απαντηθησαν οι προσευχες μου,αργησαν αλα απαντηθησαν).Περα απο αυτα,ειναι απιστευτο ποσο' αρνητισμο' καμουφλαρισμενο(αρνητικες σκεψεις)μπορει να 'συντηρουμε' στο μυαλο μας χωρις να το καταλαβαινουμε(οταν συνελθεις θα με θυμηθεις).Μην ζοριζεσαι να συνελθης εδω και τωρα,με το πρεπει να κανω το ενα εδω ,το αλλο εκει κλπ.κλπ.,ετσι θα αργησεις να ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου.Αυτες οι 'εμμονες ιδεες'ποσο μου θυμιζουν τον εαυτο μου .Πολυ ατιμο πραμα.Σιγουρα ωφελει το να μενεις απασχολημενει,για να 'ξεφευγει' το μυαλο(ο ψυχιατρος μου,ξερεις αυτος με την καταθλιψουλα,μου ελεγε οτι οποτε τον επιανε καταθλιψη εκανε δουλειες του σπιτιου,σκουπιζε ,επλενε,μαστορευε κλπ.κλπ.δλδ δεν εμενε αδρανης,ποσο δικιο ειχε).Ειπαμε μην βιαζεσαι να συνελθεις.Χαλαρωσε(οσο μπορεις).Δεν χρειαζεται να πλακωθης στην γυμναστικη.Κανε αυτο που σου αρεσει,αλλα κανε κατι οσο ανουσιο κι αν σου φαινεται,χαλαρα ομως,διοτι διακρινω οτι εισαι πολυ 'τσιτωμενη',δικαιως βεβαια,και εγω ετσι ημουν.Μην καλλιεργεις προσδοκιες οτι θα συνελθεις ετσι αμεσως.Θα σου παρει λιγο χρονο,το ποσο ουδεις μπορει να στο πει,ουτε ο καλυτερος ψυχολογος,γιατι οπως ειπα μονη σου θα βρεις τον δρομο,αλλα να πιστευεις οτι θα τον βρεις.Και κατι αλλο σημαντικο,οσο το αντιμαχεσαι αυτο το πραμα (καταθλιψη)τοσο επιμενει.Ακολουθα την οδο' της ελαχιστης αντιστασης'(ετσι το λεω εγω).Τα εναλλακτικα 'φαρμακα'θα σε βοηθησουν,τα του φαρμακειου οχι.Μεχρι και ο ψυχιατρος μου το ειχε παραδεχθει,οτι δλδ η αποτελεσματικοτης τους ειναι περιορισμενη(στην περιπτωση μου δε,ανυπαρκτη).Πιστευω απο τα γραφομενα σου οτι εισαι σε σωστο δρομο,αλλα ξαναλεω ,μην βαζεις προθεσμιες και πρεπει.Αυτοσαμποταρεσαι χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις.Ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγααααακι.Μακαρι να μπορουσα παραπανω.Φιλικα.

----------


## katerina-zaf

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ vagpap. Με βοηθούν πολύ οι απόψεις σου. 
Φοβάμαι πολύ μήπως αυξηθούν τα συμπτώματα και δεν τα αντέξω και ξαναπάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά. Δεν θέλω με τίποτα. Σήμερα είναι η 58η μέρα με βαλσαμόχορτο kai χωρίς Zoloft. Δεν ξυπνάω την νύχτα! Αλλά μέσα στην μέρα έχω τις σκέψεις/αναμνήσεις συμπεριφορών, που η μία φέρνει την άλλη και καταλήγω να τρέμω. Δεν μπορώ να εκτιμήσω αν καλυτερεύω. Με φοβίζει που δεν ασχολούμαι με την μικρή και αφαιρούμαι. Είμαι στον κόσμο μου δηλαδή ώρες ώρες( κάποιες φορές φωνάζω με νεύρα για κάποιο άλλο λόγο, αλλά είναι πολύ λίγες αυτές οι φορές και το ελέγχω) και δεν ξέρω τι επίπτωση θα έχει αυτό στην μικρή.
Θα ήθελα όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο, να πηγαίνω στην δουλειά μου ήρεμα, να γυρνάω σπιτάκι μου, να κάνω τις δουλίτσες μου και να διαβάζουμε με την μικρή και να παίζουμε. Να μην έχω σκέψεις σκέψεις, αναμνήσεις και νεύρα. Αχ Παναγία μου βοήθησέ μας!

----------


## elli1

Μακάρι Κατερίνα! Να μας βοηθάει όλους μας! Κι εγώ τα πέρασα και εγώ φοβόμουν κι όντος χωρίς χάπια υποτροπίασα Αλλα.. τα έκοψα απότομα... και στο μέλλον όταν θα έρθει η ώρα που θα κάνω διακοπή της αγωγής, θα δοκιμάσω εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Αξίζει να προσπαθούμε για κάτι καλύτερο.

Όσο υποφέρεις υπόφερα σε σχέση με τα παιδιά, τις δουλειές κτλ. ειχα και σκαμπανεβάσματα αλλά τα κατάφερνα. Ημουν και απο περίπτωσεις που πέρασα μια δύσκολη κατάθλιψη στο παρελθόν..χωρις να ξέρω τι είχα, δε κάνανε διάγνωση. Μου πήρε ένα χρόνο πάνω κάτω και θυμάμε..που κάθε απόγευμα μόλις μπόρεσα και σηκώθηκα..έπερνα το παιδί και κάναμε βόλτες..με άλλα λόγια..η γυμναστική, το περπάτημα κτλ βοηθάει πολυ.Ετσι όπως ήμουν παγωμένη, σα να είχα πυρετό, σιγά σιγά φύγαν όλα και μου ήρθε η διάθεση

----------


## katerina-zaf

> Μακάρι Κατερίνα! Να μας βοηθάει όλους μας! Κι εγώ τα πέρασα και εγώ φοβόμουν κι όντος χωρίς χάπια υποτροπίασα Αλλα.. τα έκοψα απότομα... και στο μέλλον όταν θα έρθει η ώρα που θα κάνω διακοπή της αγωγής, θα δοκιμάσω εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Αξίζει να προσπαθούμε για κάτι καλύτερο.
> 
> Όσο υποφέρεις υπόφερα σε σχέση με τα παιδιά, τις δουλειές κτλ. ειχα και σκαμπανεβάσματα αλλά τα κατάφερνα. Ημουν και απο περίπτωσεις που πέρασα μια δύσκολη κατάθλιψη στο παρελθόν..χωρις να ξέρω τι είχα, δε κάνανε διάγνωση. Μου πήρε ένα χρόνο πάνω κάτω και θυμάμε..που κάθε απόγευμα μόλις μπόρεσα και σηκώθηκα..έπερνα το παιδί και κάναμε βόλτες..με άλλα λόγια..η γυμναστική, το περπάτημα κτλ βοηθάει πολυ.Ετσι όπως ήμουν παγωμένη, σα να είχα πυρετό, σιγά σιγά φύγαν όλα και μου ήρθε η διάθεση


Πολύ ευχάριστο που είσαι καλά τώρα Elli μου.

59η μέρα σήμερα.Μήπως θα μπορούσε κανείς να μου εξηγήσει μία «μέθοδο» για να μην αντιστεκόμαστε στην κατάθλιψη? Νομίζω πως αυτό κάνω έντονα και με χειροτερεύει. Νομίζω πως είμαι πολύ αδύνατος χαρακτήρας αλλά αυτό είναι λάθος από ότι διάβασα. Πως θα μπορέσω ήρεμα να το δεχτώ και να περνά ο καιρός χωρίς να μετρώ τις μέρες, και πως να αντικατασταθούν οι αρνητικές σκέψεις με τις θετικές? το κάνω αλλά συνέχεια συνέχεια είναι πολύ κουραστικό.

----------


## elli1

Εγω συνεχίζω τη καθε μέρα όπως είμαι, κάνω ότι μπορώ απο δουλειές κτλ όταν έχω κατάθλιψη και αφήνω το σώμα εντελώς ήρεμο. Θέλω να κάνω τα πάντα με ενέργεια όπως ήμουν πριν αλλά δε γινεται! Κι έτσι...κάνω σιγα σιγά τα πάντα με ηρεμο τρόπο. Τις πρωτες φορες πανικοβαλλόμουν κι έλεγα δε θα περάσει αυτό? Καθε μέρα στο μυαλο μου κτλ..όμως όσο περναει ο καιρός ξεχνιέσαι κι εκεινο φευγει. Επίσης μη κάνεις σκεψεις. Ειναι απο κατάθλιψη όλες αυτες οι αρνητικές. Ζήσε το ΛΕΠΤΟ. Το τώρα και απασχολήσου με κάτι όπως το διάβασμα αν μπορεις..ή έστω και τηλεόραση καμμιά ταινια κωμωδια οποσδήποτε..άκου τραγουδάκια ευχάριστα...πχ τονι σφηνο πχ μιλάμε το γέλιο..ακόμη κι ένας σε βαρια κατάθλιψη θα χαμογελάσει λιγο και θα του ερθουν ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις..εγώ΄αυτά έκανα και μέχρι ν γίνει το κλικ και να επανέλθεις μη κολλάς με τη θεραπεια εξάλλου αργει, άστο..θ φύγει όπως ήρθε

----------


## katerina-zaf

Eli μου προσπαθώ αλλά παρεισφύουν οι σκέψεις κα οι αναμνήσεις, είναι δυνατότερες.

Τα νέα μου είναι ότι πήγα εχθές στην ψυχίατρο, γιατί δεν παλευεται. 6-7 βαλσαμόχορτα την μέρα (και πάλι δεν με βοηθούσαν), και ω3 και βιταμινες Β, πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη και βοήθεια λίγη. Λοιπόν πήγα εχθές μου είπε ότι είμαι με ελαφριά κατάθλιψη από αυτά που έχω περάσει και κυρίως στα παιδικά χρόνια λόγω έλλειψη επαρκούς φροντίδας και αγάπης (τα ήξερα όλα αυτά αφού η μητέρα μου είναι με ψύχωση και κατάθλιψη) κι έχω έμμεσες ενοχές. Τέλος πάντων μου έδωσε seropram των 20 mg μισό την ημέρα. Κάνει και θεραπευτική ύπνωση και επειδή ενδιαφέρθηκα είπαμε να τα πάρω για 1,5 μήνα και να πάω για την ύπνωση, γιατί για να πετύχει η ύπνωση πρέπει να μην υπάρχει πολύ κατάθλιψη αλλά ούτε όμως ούτε η μεγάλη δόση των αντικαταθλιπτικών βοηθάει στην ύπνωση για αυτό μου έδωσε μισό την μέρα. Με διαβεβαίωσε πως κανένας δεν έχει πάρει κιλά με τα seropram και πως δεν έχεις υπνηλία και τέτοια. Τι να πω με επιφύλαξη θα τα πάρω γιατί είναι μονόδρομος δυστυχώς. Πονάω πολύ όταν σκέφτομαι το παρελθόν. Κα το σκέφτομαι συχνά. Μου είπε να λέω συνέχει πάνε αυτά περάσαν για να μπει στο υποσεινήδητο. 
Τι λέτε?

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Κατερίνα μήπως παρατήρησες οι βιταμίνες -B να σου έχουν ανοίξει την όρεξη μου ? το είπε η μαμά μου ότι αυτές οι βιταμίνες τα συμληρώματα σε κάνουν να πεινάς ξεκίνησα και εγώ να παίρνω με τον καιρό αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα εναλακτικές λύσεις ψάχνουμε .

----------


## vagpap

Χρυσοβαλαντου,επειδη παιρνω συμπληρωματα διατροφης ,Β,C,E,ασβεστιο,μαγνησιο,κλπ. δλδ απολα,απο το 1987(ασκουμαι με βαρη απο τοτε)και τα ξερω πολυ καλα, σε διαβεβαιω οτι κανενα δεν μου ανοιξε την ορεξη.Φιλικα.

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Απο όσο ξέρω και εγώ δεν πρίζουν ούτε ανοίγουν την όρεξη δεν νομίζω πως ισχύει το είπε μία γειτόνισσα μεγάλη σε ηλικία που παίρνει πολυβιταμίνες και μάλλον ιδέα της είναι ποιο πολύ γιατί δεν μπορώ να χάσω κιλά όπως ανέφερα και άλλη φορά λόγου κακού μεταβολισμού και επιβάλλεται να χάσω να πάρω και από πάνω να μου λείπει κάνω γυμναστική στο σπίτι με βαράκια για μυική ενδυνάμωση και ψυχική ευεξία συν το περπάτημα .

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Απο όσο ξέρω και εγώ δεν πρήζουν ούτε ανοίγουν την όρεξη δεν νομίζω πως ισχύει το είπε μία γειτόνισσα μεγάλη σε ηλικία που παίρνει πολυβιταμίνες και μάλλον ιδέα της είναι ποιο πολύ γιατί δεν μπορώ να χάσω κιλά όπως ανέφερα και άλλη φορά λόγου κακού μεταβολισμού και επιβάλλεται να χάσω να πάρω και από πάνω να μου λείπει κάνω γυμναστική στο σπίτι με βαράκια

----------


## vagpap

Επειδη οπως σου ειπα το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο,δεν υπαρχει 'κακος μεταβολισμος'.Μπορεις ομως να τον 'επιταχυνεις' αρχιζοντας το πρωι με ενα καλο πρωινο(οχι τηγανητα) και παιρνοντας μαζι μια Β βιταμινη(παρε,αν δεν θελεις συμπληρωματα,neurobion απο το φαρμακειο,δεν ειναι ακριβες,και βοηθουν στην 'εκκινηση' του μεταβολισμου).Δωσε βαρος στις πρωτεινες στην διατροφη σου,και μειωσε τους υδατανθρακες,τρωγε δε πολλα(3-4)γευματα(και μικρα)την ημερα.Τα βαρακια δεν αδυνατιζουν τοσο οσο η αεροβια γυμναστικη, πχ περπατα καθημερινως μιση ωρα με γοργο ρυθμο και αρκει.Αν μπορω να βοηθησω κιαλλο,ρωτα με οτιδηποτε,διοτι η γυμναστικη(και η διατροφη)ειναι η μεγαλη μου αγαπη.Να ξεφυγουμε και λιγο απο το (μεγαλο)θεμα "καταθλιψη"΄,

----------


## χρυσοβαλαντου

Θέλω να κάνω βασικά αύξηση του μεταβολισμού πήγα σε διαιτολόγο μου έδωσε δίαιτα την ακολούθησα και δεν έχασα οφείλεται όπως μου εξήγησε η διατροφολόγος σε δίαιτα εξαντλητική που έκανα μικρή και έχασα μυική μάζα μειώνοντας τον μεταβολισμό μου βλακεία μου το ξέρω αν το γνώριζα από πριν δεν θα το έκανα φυσικά κουράζουν και τον οργανισμό . Περπατάω μία ώρα την ημέρα και γυμναστική κάνω aerobic στο σπίτι και άλλες φορές με βαράκια και με την γυμναστική ένα πράγμα περίεργο να μην χάνεις κιλά να χάνεις πόντους χωρίς να βλέπεις τεράστια διαφορά στην εμφάνιση .

----------


## vagpap

Αρχηγου παροντος πασα αρχη παυσατω,(αν υπαρχει διαιτολογος η γνωμη μου περιτευει).Φιλικα.

----------

